# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  That One Nightmare You Had At A Young Age

## CaLeB-

Every one has had a reoccurring nightmare when they were along the ages from 4-10... somewhere around there. What was yours?

Well, mine? Around 10 years ago I started having a dream of a clock in my living room coming off the wall and floating after me during the dark, clock hands spinning furiously. Very frightening than you can imagine. It went away after six years, after learning my advances of lucid dreaming and telling it to go away. But during those times, I never slept on the living room couch in the dark. Lol. I really hated those dreams though; most of them were false awakenings.

Another one I used to have was a tornado touching down in the city/town I was in, which then it'll start coming my direction. This reoccurring dream faded away after I got it interpreted and learned how it meant a furious mix of your emotions. (I did have some anger issues when I was younger.) I haven't had a dream like this for 3 years now.

Share yours.  ::D:

----------


## -Blakren-

Mine was when a donkey was chasing me. It was scary at the time. I think it was brought on by "Bugs Bunny." Actually... only about two years ago I had a different reoccurring nightmare. It was a loud screaming sound. I had it two nights ago. First time in well... two years.

----------


## King Chaos

At about 6-8 years old i always used to have this freaky nightmare. IN it my bedroom door would swing open in front of me while i was cowering in bed beneath my sheets and a tall dark figure would would walk slowly over the corridoor to my room. I am glad I always woke up before i could see him. Anyway used to scare the shiz out of me.

----------


## archdreamer

I've never had a recurring nightmare, or dream of any kind, really, that I recall. The few nightmares I have had were, however, generally pervaded with an intense sense of inevitability, and usually ended with me waking myself up deliberately, just before something unpleasant was about to occur. They were consistently distinct, though.

----------


## ray

hmmm...

one i remember was where a huge owl came into our house and started flapping a round the kitchen and dining room hooting really loud and we couldn't get it out of the house.  :tongue2:

----------


## JET73L

I had become ruler of the world, had decided to play at the playground of my day-care center/summer school whenevr I wanted. I had a huge pile of toys, two other people (typically family), and a pet camel that I didn't like. It went behind the pile of toys, came back into view as a rat king (not the kind with tied together by the tails, but the kind from The Nutcracker). One of the other people is petrified, literally, and the other wasn't jhere in the first place, they were a cardboard cutout the whole time,, I styart screaming for help, but befor I can try to run it rushes at me and stabs me through the heart with a sabre. Much pain in the instant before it reaches my heart and I wake up.

----------


## Anthroguy

I had dreams revolving around a guy I named 'Monkey John.' Monkey John was a painting of a man with a rectangular head and a monkey on his shoulder that would always pop out of the frame and attack me. Gradually he transformed from a demon to more of a bully and then I stopped dreaming about him altogether. Dreams with him were pretty trippy though, haha.

----------


## TokiDokiSaiko

I've had this one recurring nightmare since I was about 2 years old.  I haven't had it in about a year though.
I used to have night terrors about everynight where I would wake up screaming or scream in my sleep, and one of the things my mother told me to do was close my eyes really hard and open them again and I would either wake up or be in a different dream.
The first time I tried that was the first time I had the recurring nightmare.
Dream:
I would be in one dream that I either wanted to wake up from or wanted to change (usually a nightmare) and so I would close my eyes really hard, and when I would open them I'd find myself (first person) lying on my right side on a large gray stone slab (like those stone coffins you see in those like tomb type gravethings...like a large stone bed about 2 feet high or higher maybe) and laying infront/across/next to me directly would be a dead old woman. I remember that she was thin, had very wrinkly skin, but her skin had a decent amount of color to it, very white hair that seemed to be done up somehow and piercing blue eyes.  Her eyes would be level/staring right into mine.  But I knew she was dead.  Both of us would be naked but with a pale cloth covering us both.  I couldn't move.  She was probably about 5 or 6 inches away from my face.  I remember that the background was dark, like we were in a tomb or somehting, and the stone walls had carvings engraved ALL over them, like the walls were totally covered in like random engraved little designs. I would get freaked out and close my eyes, trying to wake up, then open them again and the old woman would be suddenly replaced by a dead goat.  One of those one's with really long horns that curl back into spirals and stuff.  It was a white goat.  I don't remember what it's eyes looked like though I know they would be staring at mine.  I think I was too distracted by the horns.  (the horns were black with horizontal ridges/rings around them basically like a real ram's horns.)   I would wake up right after that.   That dream probably lasted about 20 seconds to a minute, depending on how long it would take to get me to blink and try to make the old woman go away.


I'm still afraid of old women with blue eyes and rams.
They both just generally make me wary and make me feel a bit off if I see either.

----------


## ttraverse

Mine was teeth falling out.  I used to (and still often do) grind my teeth very badly when I sleep so I guess that pressure would fix itself in my dreams and I would have awful ones where all my teeth would shatter in my mouth and I would spend the rest of the dream trying to spit the pieces of tooth out.

----------


## Threadbreaker

im not actually sure if this was a nightmare, or hypnogogia or what... but i would always have a nightmare and wake up and see the shadow of what looked like a small girl in my room.. it scared me so bad i wouldnt take my head out from under the covers... i didnt like the ideas of some otherworldly being watching me all the time so when i stopped going to church those dreams stopped. (if they even were dreams...)

----------


## mini0991

I saw a robot on TV that for the majority of the dreams involving it, I tried not to look on it because it looked scary. One day, I punched in the episode that this robot was in on google image search and it came up...first time i saw it outside the dream since i first saw it on TV...after facing it, I hardly heard from it again.

----------


## Hukif

Oh it was a recurring nightmare at the start, later it became a fun trip and then a challenge...

The dream started in a place with nothing in it... apparently the only thing in there was me, I dunno about the size, I was just floating around, then, from my breathing, some "humans" started to form, first with a extremly thin and small form, then they started to get bigger really, really fast and then small again, it wasn't that bad to that point, but then, all those little things started to attack me while increasing/decreasing their bodies, that momment the attack started I would fall endlesly during a long time and being attacked at the same time, really scared me, I suppose the fear is the reason why it was my only non-lucid nightmare, since it was really illogic <.<

After the 4th time, it became so much fun to be in there, I liked to have the dream, was semi-lucid in it always, but had no control.

After playing a bunch with it and getting full lucidity, used it to train some lucid powers, after beating it around 3 or 4 years ago, it stopped, I miss the feeling ;.;

----------


## Dizko

The shadow man....

He'd be in all my nightmares.

I wanna meet up with him, and depending on his current attidute, beat him up, or make friends with him.

----------


## SpecialInterests

I always had a dream where Carl Sagan would walk in my room and tell me "the fact of the  day" even if the fact of the day was something completely ridiculous. It was scary too because Carl Sagan sounds like kermit the frog.

----------


## Kai14

The very last dream I remember when I was 8, I was in some forest being chased by something. After that I don't remember any other dreams.

----------


## endymion

LOL @ Special Interests...I'm a huge Carl Sagan fan and the idea of him being in some child's nightmare seems...disturbing to say the least. When you said he sounds like Kermit the Frog I checked out some of his clips on YouTube and am surprised to admit that you're right...he actually DOES sound a bit like Kermit! Now I have that association to live with from now on...

Anyway, my most memorable childhood nightmare involved a humongous giant that would stomp down the street before barging into our front door. At least one time my family was playing ring-around-the-rosie when he showed up in our kitchen and started smashing objects and chasing my brothers and I. I would generally have these dreams when I had an ear infection or headache (which would happen quite often). Whenever I felt that continuous, rhythmic pounding in my ear, I always thought it was the giant stomping down the street towards our house  ::shock::  That pounding may have continued into the dream when I was unconscious and manifested itself as those thunderous steps.

I also had a lot of nightmares about dogs or wolves chasing me and frequently biting me. Those were ever scarier than the aforementioned giant dreams.

----------


## dearly

Mine used to involve Beastly from the cartoon Care Bears.

When I would get sick, I often experienced hypnagogic imagery which would spook me out and typically send me to my parents room to sleep with them.

----------


## John11

I had my recurring nightmares between the ages of 4 and 7.  It was always of a shadowy figure chasing me down a dark hallway.  There was always a brightly lit room up on the left, but whenever I would try to run, it would feel like I was in sleep paralysis (or I could only move extremely slowly and with much difficulty).

----------


## CJ1145

Mine was of being attacked by mobs of squirrels in a hotel, and in the middle of it all being kidnapped by Cruella DeVille.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Mine was me being at home, and then suddenly the ground collapsed and I fell into a black hole.

----------


## Ilumirath

My was in the basement, my mother punished me by locking me up in the basement (IRL she woud put me in the storage closet turn the lights off and lock the door). And when i came there, there was this firething it was burning but then i heard som1 coming of the stairs with heavy footsteps, and i knew it wasnt my mom. So i hided after this firething. The room was big and dark  as it had no lights but there was only a huge sofa, som beer bottles bext to it and this fire thing were i was hiding. So this person camed in and layed himself down at the sofa drinking som beer, and then he woud spoke "i know your there". And he woud try to catch and kill me. Doesnt sound scary but it i find it defnitly did. Somtimes my mom woud come in and he woud kill her trowing her around in the room. I woud have this dream almost every night

----------


## mandy2583

Me I was at my grandmas and I was being stalked by this freaky guy and he thourgh an orange threw my cousin? And then my grandma dissappeared. . .

----------


## Onahappynote

I used to have this very odd nightmare all the when I was very little. It started after my Dad died when I was three. I would be running away from something or someone in a never ending gray abyss. I would feel so helpless and frantically try to run faster but it seemed like when I did, I would just get slower. Feeling like I could never go fast enough. Eventually I would get tired and come to a stop. I would feel like there was no hope and I was going to die and I would become very frightened and start screaming and crying. The I would wake up. I never did see what was chasing me.

----------


## Zhaylin

What dreams y'all have had!!

When I was about 7 years old, I went to my closet and I would swear to this day that a large doll I kept in there, turned her head, looked at me and winked.  I was terrified of her.  But she was my mothers toy and when my mom was young the doll took batteries and could walk and move some and my mom loved her.  I didn't want to tell her.  But after several nightmares my mom said she would throw the doll away.  I didn't want her to do that because I was certain the doll would be killed in the garbage truck and come back to haunt me.  So I hid her in the woods.
The dreams always involved her chasing me through the woods or down a road to kill or possess me.
I still have nightmares about her (about once a year) and I'm now 34 years old!
I used to be deathly afraid of dolls and even my beloved stuffed animals.  When I would go without sleep and get paranoid, I'd hide my animals in a closet  ::D: 

Another dream I've frequently had revolves around real life trauma.  I had my 4 kids one right after the other for the most part and my teeth suffered dearly.  The teeth at the back of my mouth started to crumble.  I had intense toothaches.  I moved from FL to WV but had no money of my own.  I qualified for State assistance and my grams (bless her heart) couldn't afford any repair work despite the assistance.  So she found a somewhat shady dentist and over te course of a month, he removed each and every one of my teeth.  The medicine didn't work and I felt most of those teeth pulled.  It was more horrific than I can describe.
Now I frequently have dreams about my teeth hurting, falling out or being pulled.

----------


## Drazila

I always had one of a headless guy in a wheelchair chasing me through this dark woods.  Blood would constantly squirt out of his neck like a fountain.

----------


## Dreamcaster

I don't think my dreams were reoccurring, but I once had this nightmare with Jason (the guy with the hockey mask who murders people in horror movies) in it. In it I was sitting at a lunch table with my classmates. Then Jason walks in. All my other classmates get up and run out the door, but somehow I'm the last person and I can't get out because Jason is blocking my way. So I run to the other side of the table opposite of Jason and whenever Jason moves I move so he always remains on the side of the table exactly opposite of me. In the dream i ask him, "Can't we talk about this". I think the dream was reflecting my calm rational side. 

In another dream, I'm the president of a big factory/company. I'm standing outside the factory while it's burning to the ground. I'm watching the company burn to the ground.

I was really young in both dreams. Had them sometime before I was ten years old. Don't remember when.

----------


## juroara

when I was around four years old, my first series of dreams had to do with a trap door in my room. It doesn't actually exist there. In the dream the trap door would open, and monsters would come up

between the ages of 5 to 7 the next series of dreams had to do with the natural history museum in NY. I would be visiting the museum with my family, the floor would crack open. Lava would spew. Hellish monsters would come out. And each time me and my sisters would barely make it alive

that series of dreams paralleled a game we used to play. where we would toss pillows and junk on the floor. then we would say the floor was lava, and we could on step on the pillows and junk or else!

----------


## P-K-V

I actually don't remember having recurring nightmares when I was a kid, but I did have nightmares. I don't have them anymore. In fact, I was having trouble remembering one that I could post in here, but I finally thought of one. My memory of it is not the best, and it's more of a mood that I recall. Anyway, I remember being in a room in my house maybe with my brother or sister, and the walls were almost completely covered with june bugs (I hate those things). There were thousands of them, and many were flying in the air, too. When you hate even one flying around you, that is just pure horror.

----------


## etereo

i always had nightmares of et when i was little, i think it was because when i went over my grandmothers house when i was three i use to watch it constantly and at that age your mind is not well devloped yet. i had et dreams all the way up till i was about 7 or 8 they started at about 4 or 5

----------


## CeDeR

I had a recurring nightmare when i was young.In this dream i was constantly hiding from a giant doll with four arms.When i was hiding i felt so terrified, it was very scary just waiting for the doll to find me. And it always did.

----------


## downmaster

I`ve been having this since one I was 8 and will come up every so often. I am alone in the house at night, but it is broad daylight. I`m running up and down the stairs screaming. I feel scared and lonely. After what seems like a long time, I wake up. It feels like an uncontrolled LD. I couldn`t control how I felt, moved, thought, but only what I could say.

----------


## Figurine

I had a lot of these. I had one recurring nightmare where it was my birthday, and everyone was enjoying themselves in the kitchen. I would then here a scream come from the front room. No one else heard this scream, so I had to go to the front room myself. Here, a man would be holding his hand over my best friend's sister's mouth in attempt to stifle her screams. And then the dream would always take a different turn from there, but it always ended with someone killing me.

Another one would be when I was riding in the car with my mom. She would stop the car and get out to talk to someone several yards behind it. The car would then slowly start backing up. It would get progressively faster until it was just about to hit my mom. Then I'd wake up.

----------


## Dream GIRL:)

Ide dream of the chicken looking thing, and when i mean chicken I mean like a friend chicken leg, which was within a white empty space, ide also in the dream dream of being on my bed and the phone was ringing but a fat person was laying on top of me so i couldnt answer it

----------


## kb_blogger

When I was around five year's old until I was like seven I had a reacurring dream that I was back in my mom's apartment in Idaho and there were these locker sized metal boxes that had jail bars on one side. I don't know why but I always felt like I had to go to get something from under the couch, but if I walked in front of one of the barred boxes I would get sucked in and turned into dust. The dust always settled to the bottom of the box and I would say great I've got to try again to somebody else's dust that was on the bottom of the barred box. Then my character would get set back at the bottom of the stairs to the apartment and I would start up again. Sometimes I would be aware that I was dreaming for this dream because it reaccured for so long, but I was so curious about what was under the couch that I still went in. This dream was replaced by another when I got to about seven but that one didn't last very long because I moved to a new house about a year or so later. The dream was only scary when I got sucked into the barred box because I felt like I was suffocating and it felt like it took forever to turn to dust, and because I felt like the other dust people on the bottom of the box would mix and I would lose parts of me. ::banana::

----------


## Tyler

I've never had any nightmares.
I've had really odd dreams, but never nightmares.

----------


## VampireLime17

I had a reoccuring nightmare that I would always have in december, from as long as I can remember till I was about 11. 
It would usually start out pretty normally, me hanging out with my friends and family, but then all of a sudden I would freeze and couldn't move, only speak. but everything around me was still going. and then this weird monster thing would come and seperate the soul of whoever I was with, and they would die. It would happen to about 3 people in every dream. and all I could do was watch and scream. 
i know its weird but it always freaked me out.

----------


## IrisRavenstar

I only remember three dreams from that age period.

One was of me laying naked on the beach, with my lower body in the water, and all these lobsters and crabs came out of the water, and kept pinching me with their claws.  (IRL, my dad was a commercial fisherman, and brought home lobsters that got caught in the net frequently, and we also went crabbing a lot at a pond that came in off a favorite beach we went to, tying bits of hotdogs on string to lure them.  That pond was full of crabs!  I was always terrified of being caught by the claws when I went in the water, though I went in anyway.  I guess I was more scared of them than I let myself realize, so it came out in my sleep.)

The other two were recurrent, and I recognize as an adult were both about being afraid of my mother's long silences and withdrawals when she was experiencing PMS.  I always felt, as a child, that when she got like that, it must be something I had done that caused it, that she was mad at me.  I know better now, of course.

One of those was of being chased by what I used to call the "moths with ugly faces."  (see the moth/mother wordplay?)  They were these big bodied hairy moths, and in my dreams they were HUGE.  In waking life, I didn't like those either!  I'd get very upset when one got in my room.  

The other was of being chased by the Wicked Witch of the West from "The Wizard of Oz."  That was it... I ran, she chased me.  I got scared.  I woke up heart pounding.  Dream over.

That's all I remember, but you know, I'm OLD.   :smiley:

----------


## Sentaku

I used to have a nightmare about vampires coming after me.

And another one where I would lose the ability to walk.  Either my legs wouldn't work or some other reason like walking up a steep hill of ice.

----------


## Thani

Im 15 now but I remember that back when I was like 5-10 I had two of those, one was more like a psyche where I was trapped in this factory, and EVERYTHING moved around and got stampled and stuff in the same rythm, everthing at one speed, and the thing is, it wasnt fast, wasnt slow, somewhere in between where it was all extraordinarily annoying, and terrifing when I was small. The other one was being chased by aliens, allways some horrifying freak like a crossing between a human and something else, quite the abombination. It really made me scared of sleeping.  :Sad:

----------


## Isolove

My dreams used to be really vivid when I was small.
over a few years, 
I had one reccuring dream loads that I was in my back yard and looking up over my fence, over the roof of the neighbours' house and up into the sky. It's the roof of the neigbours house and the tree made a kind of frame around the blue sky, and this is a scene that can be seen if you just look outside my back door, i used to see it loads so I dreamt about it lots, when i was young. but until I started thinking about it, the dreams stopped. anyway, each dream would last a minute or so, and each scene would have something related to aliens in it. the dreams would gradually get more and more scary... like in the first dream I saw a transmitter jutting over the fence that I somehow I knew was connected to aliens.the dreams got more connected to aliens and things like transmitters and satellite dishes would pop up more and more until the final dream of a fully-blown ufo landing that had an alien in it. I never had the dream again, but I think it fuelled my fear of aliens that stays with me to this day- D=

----------

